# Missing ferret



## Tracey739 (May 29, 2017)

I've been doing everything possible to find my ferret who escaped on march the11th. Its a neutered Jill with black eyes white medium length fur with very light brown paws and tip of tail. She has been microchipped but haven't had any info back. She went missing from llanrumney area in cardiff. Please get in touch if you know anything at all because I am heartbroken. Call 07716707866 as reward is available.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Where are you located?


----------

